# Another from Silvano



## dxqcanada (Mar 25, 2012)

This is the other camera I picked up ... Voigtlander Perkeo I. I was hoping it was the better of the two, but it appears that this one has mechanical problems (many rivets broken, swing mechanism bent, shutter mechanism missing ...) . Don't think I want to send it away for repairs as it would be too much.

Looks good as a mantelpiece.


----------

